# Hard water etiquette



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Some days I go out to my exact location that I was at the day before and There was already a guy sitting there. Or I hear about a spot to go fish and there are many people there. I would just like to propose that instead of crowding each other maybe walk up to A Shanty and ask how close they mind you being. Unless your on the pond there's plenty of water to fish on every lake so I don't see why people have to drill holes 10 feet from each other unless their friends talking back-and-forth. I don't mind sharing information or fishing around other people it would just be nice for someone to come up and talk to you before they drill a hole 10 feet from you.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

That is definitely too close. There are certain circumstances that call for close drilling but if I can hear you talking and its not me you're talking to, then its too close. A courteous walk up and ask means a lot, yeah I don't mind or no drill a ways away.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

But drilling close to where you were yesterday isnt crowding is it ? Maybe I misunderstood what you were saying.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I once had someone drill so close to my shanty, as they were drilling their hole, the auger handle was hitting the side of my shanty...........Mark


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

That's one reason why you have to watch just how much info you give out on a public forum... A few years ago I had guys following me out at Berlin! I kept posting pictures of walleye I was catching and a group of 4 guys would surround me! I would move to another location the next day and they would just drive around till they found my truck and then they would come find me on the ice! They weren't even members on here, they would just browse on here not contribute and crowd in! I don't mind giving out general info what I'm catching them on and depths but I leave out area! And as far as someone being at the spot you were at the day before... Just sounds like you needed to get up earlier to get to the good spot! If someone sees you catching fish and they aren't! They will be in your back pocket! Just the way it is! If they ask they can come right up and fish with me they just drill I get pissed!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My dad once told me a story of when he was ice fishing Mogadore in the early 1960's. Crowded as a Sunday NFL Football Game, a guy walks up to him on the ice and says: *"Mind moving your foot, I want to chop a hole there".*

We laughed about it for decades.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats how Minnowhead and I met Fish2Win and Erie Angler Dang guys would find us on no matter what lake we were on. Once they even waited till we left the baitshop and bought the exact jigs and bait that we did. Unbelievable !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya right mark!!!! U don't want none of me or fish2win. We had to pry u out of the old shappell 2 years ago and u started following us... Don't lie to OGF.... LOVIN LIFE AND MINNOWHEAD are the only ones that will walk out on a 15,000 acre lake and see 1 person out there and walk all the way to them and set up "camp" 25 ft away


And by "camp" I mean shanty, grill, radio, vexilar, camera, heater, shelves, and who knows what else...There was a few times I couldn't figure out how Lovin life even moved in his shanty


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Team Shappell ! Team Jiffy !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Calm down Erie...at least Lovin has pizza delivered when you two share holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

He ordered it right as I was leaving for work. Never even got a pepperoni. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Calm down Erie...at least Lovin has pizza delivered when you two share holes


Aaaaaaaaahaha! Nailed the phrasing on that one.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Aaaaaaaaahaha! Nailed the phrasing on that one.



After I posted and reread it it registered lol..I'd rather share pizza with mark than kielbasa with Sean while sharing holes&#128514;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol. That was good wording on that one EA ! Haha haha ! F2W isn't SHOOT THE COOKIE champ for nothing !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

So does he win or loose to be champ?? If he looses and is champ I think I'll have to find a new Fishing partner.... Idk how u define a winner or loser in the game?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Anyone that wants to fish beside me is fine as long as I get lunch.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

The winner is really the loser EA. Ill have to explain at a later date. Do not fish beside Quackpot if he eats chili !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard F2W finished 1st and 3rd in a game of shoot the cookie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Hey lovin I resemble that remark but it's usually the day after the chili you should worry about.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

